#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-09-19
<jrgifford> paultag: when you're around you have a PM.
<Unit193> jrgifford: FSF seems crazy most of the time anyway (RE: Blogpost)
<Unit193> Maybe I should have tried a greeting first though
<jrgifford> Unit193: Oh yeah, you got that right. ;)
<jrgifford> (sorry, that comment out of the blue made me stop and think for a second. ;))
<Unit193> I really see how it would. But man alive do they seem a bit.... Off the wall to speak nicely
<jrgifford> Agreed.
<Unit193> I wasn't fully sure how you might react since you're on their ML, but I figured with your comment it would be fine
<jrgifford> I joined their mailing back in '08.
<jrgifford> For about 30 minutes, I was this huge "GO FSF! GNU ALL DA WAY DUDE" fanatic.
<Unit193> vrms (source: vrms): virtual Richard M. Stallman. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.15  (natty), package size 12 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Unit193> http://paste.ubuntu.com/692649
<jrgifford> ......
<jrgifford> brb - switching computers.
<Unit193> Welcome back. Yeah, thought that program was crazy, but I really like uptimed :D
<jrgifford> hehe.
<Unit193> Welcome back!
<BiosElement> Howdy
<Derath-Srvr> zzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<Unit193> Hey, what's going on?
<Derath-Srvr> Not much... at work and alone lol
<Unit193> Wow... Doesn't sound fun (partly because of time) What are you babysitting?
<Derath-Srvr> lol a crapload of servers... and doing some software upgrades, but this is my normal shift for the time being ;)
<Unit193> Oh. I could like the time of night, just the no people to make fun of might be a tad hard (really so if they turned off the lights)
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<Derath-Srvr> Pretty much sums it up...
<Derath-Srvr> but it does make it easier to get stuff done as well
<Unit193> Until some creeper from IRC talks to you :P
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<Derath-Srvr> Something like that
<Derath-Srvr> sigh, also feel bad for ditching everyone at OLF... I REALLY wasn't feeling good at the afterparty
<BiosElement> Heh
<BiosElement> I didn't even go to OLF. >.>
<BiosElement> Was after a 70 hour week of work, Islept the entire day
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<Unit193> I was out of state
<Derath-Srvr> Was wondering where you were at Bios...
<Derath-Srvr> I did finally get to meet Canth though
<BiosElement> I 'really' wanted to go, but ugh, I was dying heh
<BiosElement> Reminds me, anyone have any thoughts on this? Getting a new video card, mostly just for minecraft. >.> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102941
<Unit193> I also really wanted to go as it would have been first OLF
<Derath-Srvr> Will have to look at the vid card later Bios... working on a client's Live environment atm
<BiosElement> Heh that's fine Derath-Srvr
<Derath-Srvr> btw, two things... 1: I HATE Win's UAC! and 2: I got to preview Win8... OMG!
<BiosElement> Reminds me, if anyone is looking for a sysadmin job, I know of a couple and we're pretty desperate. >.>
<Derath-Srvr> lol Almost the same (just not desperate lol)
<Derath-Srvr> We have a good number of openings...
<BiosElement> 3 admin + 1k servers = fun tech support
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<BiosElement> Ironically we're still known for our awesome support. >.>
<Derath-Srvr> We're getting there... hard to maintain all the installs/upgrades that Sales is giving us...
<Derath-Srvr> And then to maintain current customer base
<BiosElement> Heh, we're about at critical when it comes to sales vs support
<Derath-Srvr> btw... Win8 is going to look like that new Win Mobile phone platform...
<BiosElement> lolololol
<BiosElement> Microsoft thinks the're Android apparently
<Derath-Srvr> tradition desktop won't be used much... at least that's how it appears on the recent dev version...
<BiosElement> KDE4 anyone? >.>
<Derath-Srvr> Gearing up for tablet/slate type systems... screw the desktop/laptop users... you're supposed to be on a touchscreen now
<BiosElement> Heh, Windows Vista round 2
<BiosElement> Silly me thinking they'd learned their lesson
 * Derath-Srvr shrugs
<Derath-Srvr> They did improve the TaskManager... lol more useful info on each tab...
<Derath-Srvr> no need to go to other tabs to see the overall performance when looking at Tasks
<Derath-Srvr> And no need to hit another button/check box and admin annoyance to see all processes
<BiosElement> Hmmm
<Derath-Srvr> But the main UI is the same as that new phone OS they are pushing... to me, it look like an ADD's worst nightmare for not getting ANYTHING done because of all the movement/updates/etc...
<BiosElement> Handy Hint
<BiosElement> Don't rant at the person helping you and expect to get a refund
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<Derath-Srvr> Yep... I've been on the CS side of that... that's why I never act out against the CS reps I deal with
<BiosElement> Oh, and don't rant about no support when you change the passwords to lock us out.
<BiosElement> Do that and you'll be lucky to be able to login once we fix it. >.>
<BiosElement> And he's using a dev build of bukkit....
<BiosElement> As in, incomplete. And wonders why it crashes
 * BiosElement sighs
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<BiosElement> Thankfully we're not too stupid refund wise. If you break it, we're not refunding you. >.>
<Derath-Srvr> There is one thing about this shift I am excited for... I can finally play DDO on the weekend again... 6+ hours a night that I can DDO without too much worry...
<Derath-Srvr> Better than only a chance of ~2 hours a weekend total
<BiosElement> Ahaha Yayy
<Derath-Srvr> brb, need a snack...
<Derath-Srvr> back
<Cheri703> I seem to get a lot of people whose hard drives are failing...
 * Cheri703 is getting fairly decent at ddrescue :/
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<Cheri703> once I start having a bit of extra money, I might just stock up on a few to have on hand...
<Derath-Srvr> Not a bad idea...
<twotwozombie> hi, i am new :)
<twotwozombie> ack
<twotwozombie> wrong room lol
<thafreak> So it would seem that now I need to become a joomla dev...awesome
<paultag> thafreak: :)
<thafreak> sarcasm doesn't come across correctly in irc...
<paultag> Nope.
 * jrgifford waves
<jrgifford> Hello. whats up in ohio?
<Unit193> Ceiling
<jrgifford> heh heh. Very funny.
 * Unit193 Smart Aleck
<Unit193> Anywho, going to Transformers 3 tonight. How about there?
<jrgifford> Let me know if it's good. I've got a boy scout meeting. should be fun, we're planning the next campout.
<thafreak> paultag: what was the deal on the job i saw on linked in for a boston linux admin? you get a chance to follow up on it?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-09-20
<paultag> thafreak: Nah. Not yet. I might, but I'm looking for coding jobs :(
<paultag> thafreak: I think I have a few solid leads, which is nice
<gilbert> paultag: so ur just bumming around in boston w/o a job right now?
<gilbert> it would be nice to have nothing to do :(
<Unit193> jrgifford: Not too bad, but you have to not look too closely to it ;P
<Unit193> Dude from Firefly was in it as was old spock
<Cheri703> Fairly common occurrence: dropping a phone into a toilet, Could only happen to my husband: dropped phone into toilet WHILE it was mid-flush and the PHONE WENT DOWN....didn't get stuck or anything. So he is phoneless for a few weeks >.<
<gilbert> haha, nice :)
<gilbert> good prize 4 the sanitation workers
<Cheri703> good ol' flip phone, apparently just the right size
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> sad part was that his sister had FINALLY called him back, and he didn't have the number saved anywhere, but it occurred to me that I could get it from our sprint account page, so I found it :)
<jandrusk> Not willing to crawl through sewage?
<Cheri703> it didn't stop! it went straight down the drain
<Cheri703> if it'd stopped up, then maaaaybe we could have gotten it, but....it was gone
<gilbert> paultag: i sent a kind message about your dm app :)
<gilbert> paultag: i think you're good to go since u have 3 dd's already saying good stuffs, but i wanted to say some kind things too
<BiosElement> I need to stay away from name.com
<BiosElement> 10 minutes and I have 5 domains ready to go >.>
<BiosElement> Anyone around care to idiot check my domain ideas?
<Unit193> 1. Yes 2. Is an idiot?
<Unit193> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAZdgTVhzsI Tetris anyone?
<jrgifford> Unit193: so is that a "it was ok" or was that a "it sucked"? ;P
<paultag> gilbert: that was super nice of you
<paultag> gilbert: thank you so much, man
<Unit193> jrgifford: It's not so bad, just don't notice they would have died about 19 different times each
<jrgifford> Unit193: hehe.
<jrgifford> fun-fun.
<Unit193> It was good enough. Have you seen firefly? StarTrek?
<BiosElement> Anyone happen to know much about cherokee/htaccess? Trying to convert a really quite short htaccess that's giving me fits >.>
<jrgifford> Unit193: I've seen star trek.
<Unit193> It's got Leonard Nimoy in it (Guessed it by the voice)
<jrgifford> Sweet.
<Unit193> Don't look for it to be awesome and it's not bad
<jrgifford> Ok, now I've seen it all. there is a rubygem named "comfortable_mexican_sofa"
<Unit193> BiosElement: Ever looked up http://burst.net/linvps.shtml ? I know you have/had linode
<BiosElement> Never, but I'd still recommend Linode in a heartbeat
<BiosElement> Well the #cherokee irc room is pretty useless >.>
<starkittn> hi Cheri703_
<Unit193> Funkey netsplit
<Unit193> Hello starkittn
<starkittn> hi Unit193
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-09-21
<Unit193> Bloody reset...
<BiosElement> How fun
<Unit193> That was my fault though, I thought irssi wasn't too stupid to ping me out after a modem reset -_-
<Unit193> I had internet
<BiosElement> lol
<Unit193> I guess it didn't connect because I changed my IP?
<BiosElement> Probably
<canthus13> Unit193: not irssi's fault.
<canthus13> Unit193: the server doesn't know where to send info to.
<Unit193> Nope
<Unit193> Exactly, it's all my own
<Unit193> I would make a comment about having more blog posts, but you're busy and maybe not fond of it also
<itsAfork> HELLO PEOBLES!!!
<itsAfork> is anybody on?!?
<Unit193> Nope
<itsAfork> dang-it!!!
<itsAfork> lol
<itsAfork> so i've got this question that i'm trying to figure out the answer to....
<itsAfork> <Unit193> think you could help me with it????
<Unit193> I wouldn't think so, but ask away!
<itsAfork> so i'm looking for a piece of hardware... computer-type hardware, that is able to support a RAID-1 (ideally), but is also pretty flipping cheap too.
 * Unit193 has done nothing with RAID
<Unit193> One of the others may know
<Cheri703> unit193: if you are around, I am not available for Ubuntu hour for the next two months or so. you are welcome to still have it, but I can't be there :/
<Unit193> Cheri703: Ok, I was going to ask if there was going to be one, but that works too.  Since it would just be me and a friend, I should just visit my friend!
<Cheri703> that works :)
<Unit193> I would guess I would try if I knew someone else would be there ;P
 * canthus13 bounces.
<jrgifford> Yay, I get to do some packaging tonight.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-09-22
<Unit193> Pandora updated, saver2/pithos/pianobar will be broken, they are already working on it
<jrgifford> Unit193: "will"? was still working earlier today...
<Unit193> jrgifford: Try using it now
<jrgifford> I will in a minute.
<Cheri703> met (briefly) a lubuntu user tonight at my job. had to go back in from break, but going to talk to him more hopefully at some point
<Unit193> Really? Awesome!!
<Unit193> Wasn't even me...
<Cheri703> I will direct him here. he was asking if any of the reloco folks were developers
<dzho> ITYM "would admit to being developers"
<dzho> also, do we mean developer, or do we mean "web developer"?
<thafreak> Windows requires admin privileges to set a default browser for a user? how fscking stupid
<Cheri703> not sure dzho, will hopefully talk to him more at some point
<_bbb_> DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS
<Cheri703> *shrug* /me enjoys developing black and white film/prints...
<Cheri703> so am a developer
<Cheri703> anyone have thoughts on the sprint version of the samsung galaxy S II ? Considering it in November when we sign a new contract...
<thafreak> I'm in the market for a new phone as well (and possibly new service provider)...
<thafreak> tmobile has been alright...
<thafreak> but dead spots are everywhere...
<thafreak> verizon seems to be really over priced...but maybe it's justified because you get so good of service?
<Cheri703> sprint is kind of the best of all worlds
<Cheri703> still (for now at least) has unlimited data, can roam on verizon network, so very few dead zones
<Cheri703> and really well priced plans
<Cheri703> at&t is pricey too
 * Cheri703 is going to be doing customer support for at&t...poked at some of their plans...to have one with 100 less anytime minutes, and tiered data instead of unlimited, I'd pay ~$100 more per month
<thafreak> yuck
<dzho> > can roam on verizon network
<dzho> oh
<dzho> I did not know that.
<dzho> So, I guess so long as you have coverage where you use the phone the most, so as not to incur roaming charges, you're OK?
<canthus13> Cheri703: Ew.
<Cheri703> yeah...
<canthus13> Cheri703: I didn't know you were in India...
<Cheri703> dzho: free roaming
<canthus13> :P
<Cheri703> mmhm
<dzho> weird
<dzho> there was a guy at our lug who was griping about poor coverage with sprint
<dzho> but there was a guy at the hackerspace talking about forcing the phone into always-roam mode
<dzho> so, maybe the first guy didn't know about what the second guy is talkin about
<dzho> in the 2nd case, the issue is if you have marginal sprint coverage, you'll get poor service if the phone prefers to connect via sprint
<dzho> but if you force roaming and move it away from marginal sprint service to superior vzw service, then I guess you're ok?
<Cheri703> depends on the phone
<Cheri703> mine can't force roam
<Cheri703> but some can
<dzho> so, you'd be in a pickle in the given situation
<Cheri703> I've always had pretty good coverage with sprint
<Cheri703> and it hopped over reasonably well
<Cheri703> only place with marginal is at my parents' house in rural NY, and if I go outside, it's fine
<Cheri703> here in mansfield, most people have verizon, but sprint does fine. t-mo and at&t are crap here
<Cheri703> also depends on the radio in the phone, two different phones will have different service levels in the same place
<Cheri703> *can have
<dzho> yeah.
<dzho> it's just interesting to me to learn this added dimension of "it depends on the phone"
<Cheri703> eh, different phones have different antenna layouts and such, different radio strengths, etc
<Cheri703> think of the iphone thing with putting your finger in the wrong spot and losing service because of antenna design
<Cheri703> ok, I have to go and get ready to go to work now. may be back, may not :)
<dzho> haha, right.  I mean, of course you expect different radio properties based on the design.
<thafreak> wow HP owns 15.0.0.0/8 and addresses in there tried to brute force one of my machines
<paultag> thafreak: well, it appears that way - or the machines have been hacked
<thafreak> hahaha
<thafreak> and MIT owns 18.0.0.0/8, and there are TONS of machines compromised there trying to brute force me
<thafreak> yeah, but hp should be on their game...not have any compromised machines
<paultag> or students on the network
<thafreak> probably windoze boxes
<paultag> yeah
<_bbb_> probably OS/2
<_bbb_> damned nuns
<thafreak> doubt os/2 would be so easily compromised ;)
<_bbb_> i used to love that shit
<_bbb_> running my dual node bbs
<_bbb_> while playing duke nukem
<thafreak> wow
<thafreak> I only had a single machine bbs...with a single phone line
<thafreak> and if I wanted to use my computer, I had to shut down my bbs :)
<thafreak> _bbb_: L.O.R.D.?
<_bbb_> yes
<_bbb_> and tradewars
<thafreak> w00t
<jrgifford> Afternoon jandrusk.
<_bbb_> guess not
 * jrgifford shrug
<thafreak> Oh boy...seems some one from a DoD network tried to bruteforce my machines...nice...
<canthus13> thafreak: Prolly a compromised machine. :P
<thafreak> ha, and an IP from Halliburton
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-09-23
<thafreak> Anyone ever set up an ssh account that's soley for tunneling, i.e. no shell and not allowed to run stuff?
<Unit193> Looked into doing that once, options after the .hosts
<Unit193> Any lighthttpd people here?
<jrgifford> Unit193: Unit193, I've played with lighthttpd before. Whats up?
<Unit193> Too late, already fixed :P
 * jrgifford kicks irssi for mentioning you twice
<jrgifford> oh ok. :P
<jrgifford> Yay, new banshee build for oneiric.
<Unit193> You're running Oneiric?
<jrgifford> Yup.
<Unit193> No pianobar update, it's already fixed in GIT
<jrgifford> Isn't that what `git fetch upstream && ./configure && make && sudo make install` is for? :P
<Unit193> Anyway, I use lighttpd for internal irssi logs and they were getting a little large. I now have them gz'd and can still open them with browser :D
<jrgifford> Awesome. :D
<Unit193> Had issues at after I figured out how
<Unit193> Went from 57% used to 54% (Down about 200+MB)
<jrgifford> sounds awesome.
 * jrgifford really had no idea what that meant :P
<thafreak> Unit193: you know how you fix lighttpd?
<thafreak> Unit193: you install nginx :)
<Unit193> sudo apt-get pur..
 * Unit193 Cherokee
<Unit193> thafreak: It's working now, so I don't care :D
<paultag> install tomcat
<thafreak> i couldn't get cherokee to do what I wanted...even with it's fancy schmancy admin UI
<paultag> and rewrite in java
<thafreak> paultag: are you trying to piss in my cornflakes this morning? :(
<Unit193> paultag: That's not going to go over well in this case :P
<paultag> I fucking hate tomcat
<Unit193> paultag: And hello again!
<paultag> and java
<paultag> Unit193: ohai
<thafreak> i hate java BECAUSE of tomcat
<paultag> I love java
<paultag> I hate tomcat
<paultag> tomcat fucking *blows*
<thafreak> i probably wouldn't hate it so much if i never had to mess with tomcat
<thafreak> actually, I think it's mainly just java
<thafreak> er
<paultag> java's not bad
<thafreak> java "web apps"
<paultag> I'll defend it
<paultag> thafreak: yeah, +1000000
<paultag> and it's what I'm stuck writing
<paultag> porting from PL/1 to java web shit
<thafreak> i've never used jetty, but I bet it still blows
<thafreak> PL/1...isn't that database related?
<paultag> thafreak: it's a shitmess of COBOL and FORTRAN
<paultag> thafreak: predates C
<paultag> shoot me
<paultag> please
<Cheri703> anyone familiar with OLD apple powerpc desktops? I need to get data from one, and I'm like a monkey hitting it with a stick. has an adapter for video, but nothing's coming through, doesn't have standard mouse/keyboard ports, no USB.... >.<
<paultag> shoot me
<paultag> Cheri703: poke skellat over irc
<paultag> erm identi.ca
<Cheri703> k...I haven't been on there in a WHILE
<paultag> Cheri703: he's good with old macs
<paultag> he still runs a PPC mac
<Cheri703> kk, thanks. I'm looking at it like o.O
<thafreak> yank the hard drive?
 * Unit193 has a G3
<Cheri703> weird connector style
<Cheri703> I tried that first thafreak
<thafreak> it's probably scsi then
<Cheri703> it's like a super long ide or something weird
 * Cheri703 had a scsi server, but doesn't anymore
<thafreak> 50 pin scsi 2
<Cheri703> probably
<thafreak> if you can't get the machine to boot, best bet is to find an old scsi controller and throw it in a linux box
<Cheri703> the finding part is the hard one :)
<thafreak> they're cheap on ebay if you can wait
<Cheri703> it sounds like it's booting, but....can't see anything and can't connect input devices
<paultag> serial port, perhaps
<paultag> oh the inittab might not be up for that
<thafreak> does it has ethernets?
<paultag> oh and it's os9
<Cheri703> it does have ethernet
<paultag> netboot :)
<thafreak> can it boot from cdrom? (I think hold down C while it makes it's tada sound)
<Cheri703> need video and keyboard first
<thafreak> try the older system rescue cd ppc version...you can tweak it to boot and start ssh
<thafreak> no need for video
<Cheri703> need keyboard
<thafreak> not to ssh into it :)
<paultag> thafreak: but to cdrom boot
<Cheri703> but to hold down c
<thafreak> fsck
<thafreak> good point
<thafreak> macs suck :)
<paultag> ++
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> woo proprietary crap
<thafreak> ok then, I think the best bet is a scsi controller and some ddrescue magic
<thafreak> does this need done in a hurry?
<Cheri703> hmm...k
<Cheri703> not really, it's been sitting in their basement for several years
<thafreak> too bad they don't have scsi->usb adapters like they have for ide/sata...
<Cheri703> yeah
<paultag> y'know what I miss?
<paultag> /dev/hda1
 * Cheri703 is catching up on Sons of Anarchy....I love this show
<paultag> fucking /dev/sda1 convention makes no sense
<paultag> yeah yeah SATA blah blah
<paultag> but I don't care, then it should have been /dev/ida
<paultag> hdN makes so much more sense
<paultag> and why should we care about the type of device it is? It's a hard drive
<paultag> bah
<paultag> special snowflakes want their custom names
<thafreak> everything's scsi now....
<paultag> thafreak: I don't care what protocol it uses
<thafreak> scsi is the future :)
<paultag> it means nothing to me
<paultag> at all
<paultag> it's a hard disk
<thafreak> /dev/disk-by-uuid :)
<paultag> that's even worse
<thafreak> haha why?
<paultag> I don't want to vomit on my keyboard to get something
<thafreak> /dev/disk/by-id
<paultag> my parition table does not change that much
<paultag> I don't want to grep logs to get my USB key
<thafreak> whoa, /dev/disk/by-id is nuts if you have encrypted lvm...
<paultag> which should be /dev/usba0
<paultag> erm, perhaps not
<paultag> /dev/ud0
<paultag> uda
<paultag> don't stick it in with my hard disks, that's silly
<paultag> thafreak: o'rly?
<thafreak> you work on the kernel patch for that, I'm sure linus would love it ;)
<paultag> thafreak: I'd put a four-page comment rant in it
<paultag> thafreak: and I think I can do that with udev magicks
<paultag> so I'll be trying to do that for Syn
<thafreak> lol....
<paultag> have *some* sort of normal system
<thafreak> that's ptag 4 ya...breaking convention
<paultag> thafreak: breaking a stupid convention chosen in a drug-addled haze does not count as breaking jack shit
<thafreak> you're a breaker face it
<paultag> totally :)
<paultag> I'm the special snowflake!
<thafreak> now look what you did...you guys distracted me
<thafreak> I'm supposed to be learning joomla
<paultag> barf
<paultag> we had to do that for school
<paultag> it's such a beast
<thafreak> so when my boss comes in 30 minutes, I can tell her why it's going to take months to do what she wants
<paultag> thafreak: tell her the UN uses it
<paultag> thafreak: that should be enough
<thafreak> oh no...we;re using a system built on it
<paultag> you'll need to pass resultions and have a process to file a montion to add something to somewhere
<paultag> thafreak: gross :)
<thafreak> and she wants me to integrate this other thing built on it into the first thing
<paultag> yuck-o-saur
<thafreak> werd
<paultag> I can't stand software cobblings
<paultag> you're a software cobbler
<thafreak> we're using hubzero
<thafreak> hubzero.org
<thafreak> for scientific collab
<thafreak> oh, and you'll LOVE the install docs :)
<paultag> thafreak: looks snappy
<paultag> thafreak: oh?
<thafreak> http://hubzero.org/documentation/1.0.0/installation/Setup.debian
<thafreak> yeah...things like "Don't make a normal user account, that will screw things up, just use root for everything"
<paultag> holy shit
<thafreak> and
<paultag> the first fucking line
<thafreak> make your root partition atleast 100gb
<paultag> what the fuck
<thafreak> it's totally written by some scientist who plays linux admin in his basement
<paultag> The install will begin installing the base system then ask for the creation of the root password and to create a new user. It is suggested to skip the step of creating a new user.
<thafreak> nothing wrong with playing linux admin, but you're not going to be following best practicies
<paultag> fucking what?!
<thafreak> oh yeah
<paultag> so fucking gross
<paultag> so fucking gross
<paultag> I can't even stand this
<thafreak> and they use debian because they built debian packages to install their stuff...which...well lets just say it wwas a nightmare installing it
<paultag> thafreak: do you have access to the .dsc files?
<paultag> the debian source bits
<thafreak> basically if you don't follow those directions TO THE LETTER...the install of their packages will totally fail
<thafreak> oh yeah, it's all open
<paultag> thafreak: could you link me?
<paultag> thafreak: I'd like to audit the dsc
<thafreak> but their one package installs a shell script in /root....that you then run to do the rest of the install...
<thafreak> bwahahaha
<thafreak> you like pain eh?
<paultag> please don't ruin my fun
<paultag> I go off on little tiny problems
<thafreak> "We've used Debian packages to simplify the installation of HUBzero on your own hardware. Follow the instructions on this page:"
<paultag> you should have seen this one package "manager" I saw
<thafreak> yeah?
<paultag> thafreak: all pascal
<thafreak> yast? :-P
<paultag> thafreak: tons of os.system calls
<thafreak> was it yast :)
<paultag> basically a shell script
<paultag> in pascal
<paultag> to test if one was root, it tried to write to /etc/sudoers
<paultag> anyone could fuck the daemon up
<thafreak> can't seem to find their source, but this may point you in the right direction:
<thafreak> deb-src http://packages.hubzero.org/deb buck main contrib non-free
<paultag> # apt-get purge linux-image-2.6.26-2-amd64
<paultag> >:(
<paultag> thafreak: ah, eyp, thanks
<paultag> thafreak: which is the "main" deb package
<paultag> thafreak: http://packages.hubzero.org/deb/pool/main/h/
<thafreak> so...wait...how do you write a shell script in pascal?
<paultag> thafreak: os.system("bash foo")
<paultag> thafreak: os.system("bash bzr")
<paultag> thafreak: os.system("bash baz")
<thafreak> apt-get install hubzero-config
<paultag> ty
<thafreak> OH so it was a pascal program that did system calls to run bash? what's the point?
<thafreak> brb
<paultag> UGH
<paultag> holy fucking shit
<paultag> it's so bad
<paultag> Section: main
<paultag> the fuck?
<paultag> what does that even mean?
<paultag> invalid control
<paultag> invalid description
<paultag> 11 warnings and errors - 1 is enough to rejcet from the archive
<thafreak> thought you'd like that ;)
<thafreak> oh it's only made to support lenny
<paultag> E: hubzero-config source: missing-dh_python-build-dependency
<thafreak> it's a total hackjob
<paultag> jesus christ
<paultag> thafreak: and this is just the config
<thafreak> they would have been better off distributing it as a puppet/chef recipe
<paultag>     db_input critical hubzero-config/passwd-hubdb || true
<paultag> then it's NOT FUCKING CRITICAL
<thafreak> well the config installs an installer script that seems to do most of the other work...like installing their other packages
<thafreak> in fact, I'm probably (if I EVER get time) going to re-design their whole installer as puppet/chef/whatever recipe
<paultag> holy shit
<paultag> this was 2010
<paultag> in his notes:
<paultag> hubname shortname (mixed case)?  really?
<paultag> hz-install.tmpl script is copied into /root and is run with
<paultag> GAHD!
<paultag> purge doesn't remove /etc/hubzero.conf and /etc/hubzero.secrets
<paultag> that's a pretty big bug
<_bbb_> sudo make me a sandwich
<paultag> upgrade, remove and install will fail
<paultag> emr, not install
<paultag> upgrade
<paultag> so many empty scripts
<thafreak> my new favorite quote:
<thafreak> "All hackers are not criminals, just as all criminals are not hackers. Stop being racist!" - Thomas Jefferson
<_bbb_> Give me liberty or give me xbox
<paultag> this is such huge shit
<Unit193> _bbb_: Nice :D
<thafreak> like i said, if you don't follow their install instructions TO THE LETTER, the whole thing fails miserably and the packages can't install...and like you said, you can't purge them and try again
<paultag> thafreak: His simple package (only config stuff) to install one file
<paultag> $ cat `find . -type f` | wc -l
<paultag> 862
<thafreak> I had to re-install the OS like 3 times before I gave up and followed their instructions to the letter (well mostly)
<paultag> thafreak: my binary which I wrote, huge and has tons of moving parts
<paultag> $ cat `find . -type f` | wc -l
<paultag> 93
<paultag> >:(
<thafreak> told you...scientists should stop pretending their computer scientists...
<paultag> I'd say so
<paultag> that's such horsecrap
<thafreak> that show big bang theory makes it seem like physicists know everything about computer science as well
<paultag> hahaha
<paultag> yrite
<thafreak> and comic books
<thafreak> i know plenty of physicists who probably can't name more than the few comic book characters that everyone on the planet knows
<paultag> thafreak: what crap
<paultag> ok, rm -rf time
<paultag> that package can no longer exist
 * paultag shudders
<thafreak> anyway...damn...i got to learn joomla in 10 minutes
<paultag> thafreak: gl!
<paultag> thafreak: feel free to use my little review
<thafreak> hey, if i can pass the lpic-2 without studying, AND being really really hung over...I can do anything
<paultag> thafreak: +1
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-09-24
<Unit193> :D
<jandrusk> My Launchpad Karma has jumped to 28.
<Unit193> Nice, what did you do?
<jandrusk> Just filed a couple of questions around some Ubuntu packages.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-09-25
<gilbert> paultag: congrats!!!!
<paultag> gilbert: :D
<paultag> gilbert: just made my first upload (which fixes a RC bug or I'd wait for my maintainer)
<gilbert> that went pretty quickly :)
<Unit193> paultag: You got it??
<Unit193> Awesome!
<paultag> gilbert: yeah man, it was a snap, I was shocked
<paultag> Unit193: :D
<gilbert> paultag: nice
<paultag> gilbert: our git repo's update script won't let me delete a branch
<paultag> which sucks because that's how I work on unstable stuff
<paultag> and now that it's merged in master, I don't need it :)
<gilbert> paultag: couldn't you just delete it manually? git branch -d i think
<paultag> gilbert: yeah that works great for the local
<paultag> gilbert: but since you can't push a delete you do `git push origin :branch'
<paultag> and the update hook on the remote is stopping me
<paultag> so I'm ssh'd in editing the hook
<gilbert> oh, i see
<paultag> bam, nice
<paultag> all set
<paultag> a little config magic and we're set
<paultag> nice :)
<gilbert> that's pretty awesome that the dm process was so painless for you
<paultag> gilbert: yeah, I was *shocked*
<gilbert> mine wasn't bad either, i just had a wait of like 3 weeks or so
<paultag> gilbert: yeah, I think I timed it right
<paultag> my "litter" of DMs was fairly large
<paultag> and it pushed up 4 days after my bug, which was nice
<paultag> gilbert: and I wrote this while I was waiting - http://pault.ag:8080/index.html <- :)
<gilbert> cool!
<paultag> it auto-updates live :)
<Unit193> Nice
<gilbert> hyperlinks would be cool if someone wanted more detail on an individual message, but thats probably already in your plan ;)
<paultag> gilbert: sure is :)
<paultag> gilbert: right now it does some ugly email scraping, so I'm going to snag the message ID and roll the URL against gmame with the ID lookup
<paultag> (since gmail IDs will barf on lists.debian - I opened a bug)
<paultag> erm, I got someone to open a bug, rather
<paultag> I just complained
<paultag> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=641451
<paultag> (note the example URLs :) )
<gilbert> hehe, your rfs
<gilbert> what is the numeric string on each entry?
<paultag> gilbert: for what? My message ID ?
<paultag> the issue is that gmail uses "+" and "=" at will
<paultag> which causes the webserver to barf
<gilbert> i meant the number on each entry in your changes monitor
<paultag> gilbert: oh, sorry - POSIX time of the message
<gilbert> ah
<paultag> gilbert: that was so I could see if it's actually working
<paultag> gilbert: it's super super alpha
<gilbert> paultag: it was pretty nice seeing the bug i just submitted show up in your changes tracker...very interesting
<paultag> gilbert: :)
<paultag> gilbert: I'll see if I can turn it into something useful
<paultag> gilbert: it was just an itch I had to scratch
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-09-17
<paultag> thafreak: I'll have my GPG keys on me
<paultag> but I don't drink and sign
<canthus13> paultag: trust ALLLLL teh people!
<thafreak> well, signing BOF is like 8pm
<thafreak> just sign before you drink
<thafreak> dog
<canthus13> thafreak: In that case, the signing should prolly be around 8am instead.
<thafreak> :/
<paultag> canthus13: :D
<gilbert> paultag: yeah, totally down
<gilbert> paultag: just been quite busy lately
<gilbert> paultag: u got a plan?
<paultag> gilbert: i've got an idea :)
<paultag> gilbert: there are bofs, so we could co-opt that to start and move to the hallway or something after
<canthus13> Bastard Operators From Schenectady?
<paultag> birds of a feather, bro
<paultag> bro dawg
 * canthus13 likes his expansion better.
<paultag> yep :)
<paultag> gah
<paultag> I need people to code code for me
 * canthus13 can write "Hello World" in applesoft basic...
<thafreak> so...is there a cli equivalent of sets in python?
<thafreak> say I have two text files...and I want to find the lines in common, or the difference
<thafreak> or do I just read the two files into python sets :)
<paultag> diff
<paultag> or cat, sort, uniq, diff
<paultag> since you want sets
<thafreak> the files are both already sort'd and uniq'd
<thafreak> but I don't think diff would work
<thafreak> no, I guess diff does work in this situation...
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-09-18
<thafreak> The ONE thing I may hate more than java web stuff...fsck'in quickbooks "multi-user" mode
<thafreak> P O S!
<paultag> the rage is strong with this one
<thafreak> paultag: you have no idea...
 * thafreak really close to rage-quitting...
<thafreak> similar to force quitting apps on android
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-09-19
<thafreak> i'm still here
<paultag> ♥
<thafreak> the tito's vodka was calling
<canthus13> thafreak: they left you behind? :(
<thafreak> nah, I'm just not done
<canthus13> ah.
<thafreak> been glued to my chair more or less since sunday morning
<thafreak> mail server i had been planning on replacing for the last 2 years died on me
<thafreak> been rushing to get things moved around and replacements setup...mail migrated etc
<thafreak> and the old mail had ldap built in...so I had the file server's samba authing against it
<thafreak> so I had to replace that too :)
<thafreak> seems I never get around to my projects like this until I'm forced to by a crisis
<thafreak> i can't wait to get drunk at OLF
<thafreak> I may BYOB
<thafreak> finish this tito's vodka
<canthus13> Lucky you. We've been dealing with tucows and their limping mail cluster. :/
<canthus13> "30% of cluster B's accounts are not able to log in. we don't have it isolated, but we CAN rotate it around within that 30% so different accounts are affected at different times."
<canthus13> mail server roulette. :/
 * canthus13 wonders what kinda of mail server allows for you to move the problem around, but not fix it.
<canthus13> apparently their storage hardware is through oracle, and it's some odd hardware issue.
<thafreak> well there you go...it's an oracle problem
<thafreak> This customer was always adamant about keeping mail in house...
<thafreak> But they were like why's it not back up yet...do we need to buy another server...lets do it now
<canthus13> thafreak: That's fine if they're small.. but managing a million mail accounts... leave that to a hosting company you can blame when things go wrong.
<thafreak> I was like now, the hardware is fine...i just need to re-setup everything
<thafreak> well after this mess, I
<thafreak> I may push them towards google business again
<thafreak> see if they bite now
<canthus13> google business... that can be expensive, quick.
<canthus13> fifty bucks per year per account iirc.
<canthus13> but worth it for a few accounts.
<thafreak> yeah...but there's nothing else really out there as comprehensive
<thafreak> except all the places offering hosted exchange...and well fuck that noise
<canthus13> ew. exchange.
 * canthus13 has been on a few really bad dates with exchange. :/
<thafreak> yeah, my univeristy just switched all of us employees...from exchange
<thafreak> to HOSTED exchange
<canthus13> OWA?
<canthus13> my girl's school uses OWA. :/
<thafreak> thing is, I had software that talked to our exchange server via OWA, and gave me an imap server
<thafreak> sso I could use tbird still
<thafreak> but now that it's hosted, it uses federated login crap and does all this redirect stuff...
<thafreak> needless to say, my software no longer works :(
<thafreak> now I'm stuck with the web version of the desktop outlook client
<thafreak> if I hated the desktop client...why would I like the near clone of it, but with more complicated to find anything features
 * thafreak is half tempted to set up a mailserver and forward all my exchange mails >:)
<canthus13> Heh.
<thafreak> Oh, and hosted exchange supports IMAP...but the geniuses on campus deemed it too insecure...or some other halfassed answer, and won't allow it to be enabled
<thafreak> probably cause the stupid federated login bullsh*t
<thafreak> FYI. for anyone who cares...imapcopy, which is in the debian repos, works great for copying mail from one imap server to another
<thafreak> none of the other tools I ran across I could get to work well...
<thafreak> so I'm giving imapcopy a recomendation here :)
<canthus13> cool.
<canthus13> I just need to fight my way through getting postfix to allow connections from off-server.
 * canthus13 idd it once before... then the server committed suicide.
<thafreak> archivemail also was cool...but it mainly just pulled mails from imap, put them in a n mbox and gzipped it
<thafreak> i have one user with over 18k emails...in the inbox :/
<thafreak> not in subfolders of inbox...right there in the inbox
<canthus13> bet that's fun when it loads...
<thafreak> that's going to take hours
<thafreak> yeah...i have no sympathy for them complaining about email being slow
<thafreak> need to make sure their laptop isn't missing the delete key
<canthus13> Our nitwit network admins shut down a guy who had a setup like that because it kept syncing across the internet.. they thought he was running a mail server. (Which is against TOS without a static IP...)
<canthus13> something like 10GB every time he synced.
<canthus13> not sure if he was just reinstalling all the time, or outlook was having issues, or what.
<thafreak> that's a silly amount of email
 * canthus13 figures he was prolly keeping every spam he ever received.
<thafreak> i'm half tempted to dump all my old email to gzip'd mbox files...so I can search with zgrep
<thafreak> plus I rarely look at it...
<thafreak> I tend to keep it all on gmail since I can search gmail pretty easily...but I can also pretty easily ssh to a box and bust out zgrep
<canthus13> zgrep?
<thafreak> So, your TOS would not allow any of my machines then
<thafreak> they all have email servers for sending me email when things happen :)
<canthus13> thafreak: not unless you had a static IP. then you can do pretty much anything legal.
<thafreak> what if the email all just looks like normal smtp traffic to gmail?
<canthus13> and if they only sent a few messages here and there, it wouldn't matter. they're more worried about illegal spam servers.
<canthus13> this dude had a pretty constant stream of mail straffic.
<thafreak> ah, not crypted mail traffic
<canthus13> *traffic
<thafreak> yes, zgrep is the gzip friendly version of grep
<thafreak> there's also a bzgrep too
<thafreak> kinda like zcat | grep
<canthus13> ah. cool.
 * thafreak tends to use it alot on compressed rotated logs
<gilbert> paultag: seems like a great idea :)
<gilbert> paultag: is there a charge to create a bof
<gilbert> paultag: btw, what day are you getting in?
 * gilbert really needs to check irc more often
<andygraybeal> morning
<paultag> gilbert: don't think so, and friday night with mathay
<paultag> brb, work
<paultag> Cheri703: you should get on the re-app for Ohio
<paultag> Cheri703: also, what's up the the package, did it get in?
<paultag> we will get unapproved if nothing goes on
<Cheri703> I had sent the request and got a positive response, it's getting shipped to itsafork, so I'll check in with him to let me know when it arrives
<paultag> ack, ty :)
<canthus13> Yarr... It be Talk Like A Pirate Day, mateys.
<paultag> 11:08 <+CERNTHERS13> ERR... ERT BE TERLK LERKE A PERTE DER, MAHTERS.
 * canthus13 got a reprimand from a giggling supervisor for Talk Like a Pirate Day a couple of years ago...
<paultag> did you take support calls like that?
<canthus13> I did... 'til I got told not to.
<paultag> :)
<Darkwing> Ubuntu have a booth at OLF?
<paultag> Ubuntu have booth
<paultag> (Well, Ohio LoCo, last I knew)
<Darkwing> Okay...
<paultag> Darkwing: what's up, brotato?
<Darkwing> I'll bring some Kubuntu handouts if anyone is interested...
<paultag> nice :)
<paultag> If the conf-packs still have them, we might have Kubuntu CDs
<Darkwing> I'll have some paper flyers stuff and if they arrive in time I might have some stickers
<paultag> but I don't know the state of that
<Darkwing> Kubuntu doesn't get CDs anymore.
<paultag> ah.
<paultag> well, fuck.
<Darkwing> Part of the whole "Canonical dropping commercial support thing"
<paultag> ah.
<paultag> what a shame.
<paultag> I'll have to find my Kubuntu shirt to wear.
<Darkwing> and Riddell isn't getting a ride to UDS (Me either actually, ignoring the LoCo stuff I do) anymore either.
<paultag> le sigh
<Darkwing> I'll have an older Kubuntu polo I'm wearing.
<paultag> become debian contributors
<paultag> then say you're fostering upstream collaboration
<Darkwing> I'm staying with Kubuntu... we are working on getting outside commercial support. $2500 was donated randomly to help get developers to UDS
<paultag> legit.
<Darkwing> Plus, with Blue Systems... we are going to actually have a swag budget
<Darkwing> Oh, to the rest of the Ohio Loco... I'm David Wonderly AKA Darkwing. I was a lead in the California Loco till I moved to Fort Wayne, Indiana. :D I'm also on the Kubuntu council and a Kubuntu/KDE developer.
<paultag> ^5
<canthus13> Darkwing: Cool. I may be rooming with the guy that runs ILF on saturday night...
<Darkwing> Oh good. I wanted to get with him...
<Darkwing> I helped setup and run SCaLE last year.
<Darkwing> (Southern California Linux Expo)
<Darkwing> I'm only going to be able to be there on Sat.
<canthus13> Darkwing: I'll be by the Ubuntu booth on saturday.. I'll introduce you.
<Darkwing> Awesome.
<canthus13> my wife is gonna be helping out with his booth, so I'll be back and forth.
<Darkwing> Oh sweet.
<Darkwing> I'll be bringing my Girlfriend (New to linux) with me.
<Darkwing> What booth is his?
<canthus13> ILF usually has a booth at OLF.
<canthus13> That's where he'll be.
<Darkwing> Oh cool!
<Darkwing> He lurk IRC somewhere?
<canthus13> Big bald guy with a red goatee.. usually wears a kilt. and I believe he's in ##infonomicon or #infonomicon
<Darkwing> Okay sweet. :)
<canthus13> He's not in there now... goes by Drachenblut
<Darkwing> Thanks
<canthus13> no prob.
<paultag> was he the one that got married at OLF?
<paultag> Cheri703: ^
<paultag> erm
<paultag> canthus13: ^
<paultag> sorry Cheri703
<canthus13> paultag: Umm.. I don't think so.
<paultag> hurm.
<paultag> I forgot who that was.
<paultag> someone with a kilt, for sure.
<snap-l> Yeah, because there's so few men with bald heads and kilts at tech conferences
<snap-l> It's like saying "Oh, he's the guy with glasses and a T-shirt"
<paultag> true enough :)
<thafreak> gotta love this...
<thafreak> "Also fyi image preview does work with pngs in the first principle site;
<thafreak> just not pdfs.  For now, that will work."
<thafreak> it's probably because pdf's are not technically images...
<Cheri703> itsafork has confirmed: Conference pack has arrived, still waiting on CD shipment and UW stuff
<paultag> \o/
<Cheri703> yep :)
<paultag> jacob_: jacob_ jacob_ jacob_ jacob_ jacob_
<paultag> jacob_: jacob_ jacob_
<paultag> jacob_: I can't tell you how much I just giggled at https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/533575_10151067736841840_253020954_n.jpg
<jacob_> haha
<jacob_> i had so much fun with that picture
<paultag> oh god
<paultag> there's a fullsize
<paultag> hahahahahahahahahahaha
<jacob> yes
<paultag> https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/550639_411203915607924_1872869396_n.jpg
<paultag> aaaaaaahahahahaha
<jacob> :D
<paultag> so good
<jacob> now all it needs is an impact-font caption
<jacob> and then business will be complete
<paultag> I can do that.
<paultag> jacob: http://i.imgur.com/2K9OI.jpg
<jacob> awesome
<Darkwing> paultag: either that or as a caption: "Then I told them that the iPhone 5 was innovative."
<paultag> haha
<paultag> that next iphone will be so fucking squashed
<paultag> how can you watch movies anymore? :)
<Darkwing> I just hope that Samsung holds true to their promise of the lawsuit after the "Rounded corners" one from Apple..
<Darkwing> Because Samsung did 4G first :D
<paultag> all these suits are fucking stupid
<paultag> out with the laywers
<paultag> lawyers
<Darkwing> Yeah I agree.
<Unit193> My grandfather is a retired one...
<Darkwing> it was effing stupid
<paultag> my next few weeks are so busy
<Darkwing> wish mine was :/
<paultag> nah dude
<paultag> overly busy
<paultag> every weekend is just loaded now
<Darkwing> I'm not working again... The company I was working for folded. :/
<paultag> wait, what? I thought you were working for something super stable
<Darkwing> I was... and it was super stable...
<Darkwing> Then I guess the owners son embezzled a bunch of money and it was legal because of some signatures
<Darkwing> So they had to fold.
<paultag> dafuq
<Darkwing> Yeah.
<Darkwing> I guess he told his dad (The owner) that it was one thing and it wasn't
<paultag> that's absurdity
<Darkwing> so, it was totally legal but ended up crashing the effing company
<Darkwing> So, I'm jobless again.
<Cheri703> that happens a lot more than people think :/ yay human greed!
<thafreak> if you were buying mobile broadband device...would you get the usb stick, or the wifi enabled hotspot
<Darkwing> wifi hotspot.
<thafreak> you don't think those are less secure?
<Darkwing> Nope. WPA2 is WPA2
<thafreak> the chances of some one cracking my wpa2 and stealing my bandwidth aren't that high?
<Cheri703> you can often plug them in
<Cheri703> directly to the computer
<Darkwing> No more than piggybacking your mobile signal.
<paultag> thafreak: usually, they have an indicator with how many are connecting
<paultag> erm, connected
<thafreak> http://store.truconnect.com/devices/truconnect-mifi.html
<Cheri703> "Micro USB port for charging and tethered use"
<Cheri703> so you can have it plugged in for "security" and wifi for convenience
<thafreak> so, forgive me as I haven't looked into this much, I just usually avoid wifi when possible
<Darkwing> ahhhh.
<thafreak> if two people are on the same wpa2 wifi, can they see each other's traffic?
<paultag> no
<paultag> that's an unencrypted thing
<paultag> since you won't get the packets when you're in promisc mode
 * Cheri703 did support for AT&T and the mifi devices and such
<thafreak> so each device gets it's own key I guess
<paultag> yeah
<paultag> just like ssl
<yano> you'd need to set your wifi card to monitor mode
<paultag> yano: that only works for unencrypted packets
<paultag> WPA uses symetrical keypairs to avoid that
<paultag> (and friends)
 * thafreak has been meaning to set up a dummy wifi to experiment with
<paultag> symmetrical
<thafreak> that's what she said
<yano> if one disconnects from an AP, set their wifi card to monitor mode, fires up airodump-ng, saves traffic of friend on AP, assuming they know the PSK for the AP they can un-encrypt the saved packets
<yano> i'm skipping over a few steps, but that's the gist of the idea
<paultag> you're assuming it's using a PSK
<paultag> erm, wait
<paultag> you're assuming you've cracked the PSK
<paultag> which is not really as easy as you were making it out to be
<paultag> 16:43 < yano> you'd need to set your wifi card to monitor mode
<yano> true
<thafreak> but if I know the psk, can I then decrypt the traffic from other people on the wpa2?
<yano> thafreak: yes
<thafreak> is that why they say the enterprise mode where there is no psk is better?
<yano> hence why you want to limit who you give your PSK out to
<yano> thafreak: yea because the username AND the password are hashed together
<thafreak> cause we use wpa2 at work...but it's like radius auth or something, no psk
<yano> because not only would you need someone else's username but also their password
<yano> yea, OSU has a Radius server set up with PEAP
<thafreak> hmm...I think I'm doing radius auth for my house then
<yano> meh, i tried it once. huge PITA
<yano> but then again that was 3 years ago
<yano> and since i was the only user, i said screwed it and just changed my PSK once a month (use to use something from http://grc.com/password )
<yano> not many APs let you give them the 64 character hexidecimal for the PSK (which is basically a representation of the 63 printable ASCII characters (assuming you are using 63 characters, which you should be!))
<yano> the 64 character hexidecimal representation is actually the 256 bit key and it's derived by using the PBKDF2 algorithm on the provided PSK (for example if you provided something like "p@ssw0rd" as your password, it would PBKDF2(p@ssw0rd) and that's the 64 character hexideciaml representation)
<thafreak> well, mobile broadband ordered...I hope it arrives before I leave for OLF...
<skellat> thafreak: Which provider?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-09-20
<Darkwing> Hey question for the Loco team here... would you guys be interested in demoing a ZaReason UltraBook?
<Darkwing> At OLF on saturday?
<Darkwing> Cheri703: ping
<Darkwing> snap-l: ping
<Cheri703> o/
<Cheri703> I'm not the best person to ask about ZaReason >_> I had a bad experience
<Darkwing> I'm a ZaReason contact.
<Cheri703> I was actually considering reaching out to System76, as we've had contact with them in the past with OLF
<Darkwing> They want to know if you would be willing to demo the ultrabook at OLF
<Darkwing> Also, you guys have many Kubuntu users in the LoCo?
<Cheri703> actually, we would want to check with OLF folks, as we were given an "org" table, so I don't know if product demos will be kosher with the whole free org table thing
<Cheri703> I'll email the guy
<Darkwing> ahhh, Okay.
<Cheri703> if we'd paid for the table, it'd probably be totally fine, but I just sent an email. I don't want to run afoul of them since they were so awesome about it.
<Darkwing> Of course.
<Cheri703> I'll let you know when I get an answer
<Darkwing> Sweet. :) I'm always on.
<Cheri703> k
<Darkwing> You know of any Kubuntu users in the loco?
<Darkwing> I'm always looking for more KDE nuts
<Darkwing> :)
<Cheri703> hmm...I know Unit193 uses...something-other-than-vanilla-buntu, I believe L and X though
<Unit193> Cheri703: Spot on.
<Unit193> Darkwing: BiosElement.
<Cheri703> I tried kubuntu a few times, but I kept having major issues with the package thing, kept erroring out and wouldn't let me install or update anything :s happened with multiple iso downloads and attempts, so I said screw it
<Cheri703> Unit193: I was going to pm you, I haven't seen you around in a while! how are you?
<Darkwing> Okay sweet.
<Unit193> Cheri703: I be alive, just hiding in other channels/things.  You doing well I take it ?
<Cheri703> yeah, I'm alright overall
<snap-l> Darkwing: wong
<snap-l> pong, even
<Darkwing> hehehe. Cheri703 answered my Q
<snap-l> Ah, no worries
<Darkwing> ZaReason was just looking to see if you guys wanted to Demo an Ultrabook with Ubuntu
<canthus13> DavidLevin: You work with/for ZaReason?
<DavidLevin> canthus13, Canoncial
<canthus13> Ah.
<canthus13> Sorry. There have been... issues with ZaReason's CEO lady. :/
<canthus13> DavidLevin: That was actually meant for Darkwing.
<thafreak> Darkwing: I was a big kde fan...but they lost me after the big transition
<thafreak> When they went from 1.0 to 2.0, it just didn't run the same...
<dzho> DavidLevin: you going to be at OLF?
<DavidLevin> dzho, not planing on it
<dzho> DavidLevin: ah, ok.  Do you go to any FOSS/Linux events.
<dzho> ?
<DavidLevin> dzho, many people from Canonical attend these events. I go so some of them, mostly meetups and lugs.
 * dzho nods
<dzho> ok, thanks.
<Cheri703> Darkwing: ping
<dzho> paultag: when you getting into town for the mtg?
<paultag> dzho: mtg?
<dzho> OLF
<dzho> paultag: ^^
 * dzho just registered
<paultag> ah
<paultag> Friday, methinks
<Darkwing> Cheri703: ping
<Darkwing> pong rather
<Cheri703> hey, so I heard back from OLF guy
<Cheri703> " it should be fine if you use the Ultrabook to demo Ubuntu software and don't have commercial materials from ZaReason (things like sales materials)  You should be able to mention that the laptop was provided by Zareason"
<Cheri703> so...ZERO sales info, just "here's ubuntu! oh and it's a zareason laptop"
<Darkwing> Cheri703: Epic.
<Darkwing> I'll bring the Ultrabook on Saturday.
<Cheri703> I will be completely honest with you, I had a HORRIBLE experience with that company, including the CEO badmouthing me to other customers behind my back and lying about me, so...I'm REALLY wary of anything to do with them as a company at all
<Cheri703> *also badmouthing me to my face
<Cheri703> also the netbook I got was a POS, so...yep
<Darkwing> Yeah, I understand. I've been working with them in developing KDE plasma (Tablet) and Kubuntu Plasma to release on the new ZaTab.
<Cheri703> that's awesome, I just have no respect for them as people :)
<Cheri703> some of their newer products might be good
<Cheri703> the one I had was crap
<Darkwing> :D I have not worked with them long enough to establish an opinion. I swear by Dell and Lenovo for laptops.
<Darkwing> they gave me a tablet to develop on so, I'm happy so far :P
<Darkwing> Actually, they did that last UDS.
<Darkwing> Anyway...
<Cheri703> nice, ok, well, go ahead and bring it, and we'll go from there :)
<paultag> wait
<paultag> KDE on a tablet
<paultag> I want to see this. Always thought it'd be better as a tabletish shell
<paultag> Qt is just so much uglier then GTK+ by default, though
<paultag> plus, Qt is really stiffing me right now
<dzho> paultag: a guy I know at #interlock has been yammering about the KDE tablet thingie since approximately forever
<dzho> he's a big KDE user
<dzho> and his n900 died the true death
<paultag> hahaha
<paultag> oh god
<dzho> so, he's been jonesing for something else mobile and freeish
<dzho> "plasma active" is the flavor, apparently
<dzho> and it now is called Vivaldi, had been called Spark, but I guess there was some trademark conflict over that or something.
<paultag> innnnteresting.
<dzho> ah, looks like the hardware vendor stabbed them in the back
<dzho> http://liliputing.com/2012/09/vivaldi-kde-plasma-linux-tablet-delayed-devs-looking-at-new-hardware.html
<dzho> freakin' ARM
<dzho> what a mess
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-09-21
<Unit193> jacob: I must say, for some odd reason I love your pic. :P
<thafreak> any cbus area people interested in a unix admin job
<thafreak> for whatever reason a recruiter contacted me about it on linked in
<thafreak> it's for abercrombie
<paultag> get fly as hell while doing it
<thafreak> so if you like unix, too much perfume and naked models...might be your gig
<paultag> it's actually pretty temptin
<paultag> tempting
<paultag> if only abrocrombie wasn't super last-decade
<paultag> but it would be awesome
<thafreak> suuuure....ok
<thafreak> at least they have good taste in OS
<thafreak> well maybe
<paultag> truf
<thafreak> maybe they're aix or solaris
<thafreak> she did just say "unix admin"
<thafreak> which means she doesn't actually know
<canthus13> "Hi, are your wifi lines down?" o.o
<yano> "Well you better go pick them up!"
<canthus13> heh.
<thafreak> herding cats...
<thafreak> i've heard the term used...
<thafreak> now I think I understand when people say their job is like herding cats...
<thafreak> Good news though, told my boss java sucks, when she asked what I thought of alfresco
<thafreak> said I thought drupal was easier to use...and she knew how little I liked drupal
 * thafreak grumbles as he goes back to trying to create alfresco extensions...
<thafreak> https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/58786_463136303709013_613577774_n.jpg
<canthus13> Herding cats.. kinda like getting php to work.
<thafreak> i think it's more like convincing your boss she doesn't want what she thinks she wants...
<thafreak> and getting her to leave your office without having her have you do more work
<yano> LAN Party Tomorrow at OSU, http://redd.it/109rex
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-09-22
<canthus13> Woo. I just bought a 1 foot cat6 cable.
<canthus13> Now I need to find a use for it.
<canthus13> (It was $1.80... I needed that much to qualify for super saver shipping.)
<Cheri703> hehe
<Cheri703> they're nice if you have a computer RIGHT next to your router, or from modem to router
<canthus13> there's a use.
<canthus13> didn't think about that.
<Cheri703> yeah, the modem to router is nice if they're stacked, keeps things cleaner behind it.
<canthus13> problem with modem and router being stacked is that the modems are suceptible to EM interference from the router.
<canthus13> It's not a common issue, but I see it happen from time to time. Modems will fail EM interference tests. Other symptoms (for telephone modems) include the phone not ringing, intermittent dialtone, and caller ID corruption.
<Cheri703> ok, so not stacked, but 1 ft apart :)
 * canthus13 nods.
<canthus13> Usually stacked is fine. but when weird stuff happens, the first thing to do is separate the two.
<Cheri703> I liked short network cables for when my router was right on top of my server/htpc desktop tower
 * canthus13 nods.
 * canthus13 needs to clean up his cabling...
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-09-23
<gilbert> paultag: are you working the bof signup?
<gilbert> paultag: probably good to get it done sooner rather than later so it gets into the online and print conf schedule
<paultag> gilbert: bah, overloaded this weekend and next
<paultag> gilbert: at a harvard hackathon, long story. just did this - http://instagram.com/p/P5q3kdK-gw/
<paultag> gilbert: if you have a sec and feel like it, I've got to NMU a package real quick
<paultag> otherwise leave it and i'll get to it this next week
<stlsaint> w00t
<stlsaint> anybody doing the tough mudder in april in oh?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-09-16
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Current podcast episode (131): http://tx0.org/6n5/  Speex Version (131): http://tx0.org/6n6/ | Never attribute to malice what can be better explained by incompetence
<Derath-S1vr> *yawn* evening all
<Derath-Srvr> Was great to see some people this past weekend, although there were only a handful that I recognized...
<skellat> If anybody wants a small project to play with, here is something: http://bugs.debian.org/723109
<jenni> [ #723109 - RFP: markdowner -- A two-pane editing tool for creating in Markdown and cross-walking to HTML - Debian Bug report logs ] - https://j.mp/1eVtK8L
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-09-17
<Derath-Srvr> :P
 * thafreak is busy mining crypto coins
<canthus13> thafreak: are they worth anything?
 * canthus13 has a couple of cuda-capable machines he could mine with...
<thafreak> bitcoins are selling for $130
<thafreak> but cuda won't get you very far...
<thafreak> you can mine litecoins or feathercoins...or one of the other alternatives
<thafreak> but they are only traiding for a few bucks...i think litecoins are around $2
 * canthus13 nods.
<canthus13> I know BTC is at the point where you need a high density FPGA rig to get anywhere.
<thafreak> well, i mean you could use your gpu's...you'd get something...and eventually the price will probably go up
<thafreak> there's actually these little usb devices you can get for like $30-$40 that are just as fast as some decent gpu's though
<thafreak> and they use way less power (like a couple watts)
<thafreak> i mean they're about as fast as the current $150-$200 gpu's...
<canthus13> nice.
<thafreak> yeah...and you can chain as many as you want on a powered usb hub
<paultag> nope :)
<paultag> you can only address up to 254 devices on USB
<paultag> for each bus
<paultag> since it's in the address nibble stuff
<paultag> sorry
<paultag> 127
<paultag> including the hub
<paultag> also each device introduces a lot of lag
<paultag> since it has to be requested to send data back
<paultag> (it's master/slave)
<thafreak> yes, but I can put them on a raspberry pi
<thafreak> so I can have like 6 per pi
<thafreak> and use hardly any power
<thafreak> well, compared to a desktop with dual radeons or something
<thafreak> a single pi, with 6 of these usb devices would destroy a desktop with dual radeons
<thafreak> at a fraction of the power draw
<dzho> yeah, I don't think that's going to figure in to be a very big proportion of your power draw one way or the other
<dzho> I mean, you're talking about running 6 or more miners full tilt, right?
<thafreak> no...one miner with 6 asics
<thafreak> and we're off...~335Mh/s...finally
<belkinsa> For what?
<thafreak> that's my current hashing power with my new fpga
<belkinsa> I see.
<thafreak> so...i had left my desktop running for pretty much an entire day mining bitcoin
<thafreak> i've had this new fpga running for about an hour and earned about the same ammount
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-09-18
<skellat> .wx 44004
<jenni> UnicodeDecodeError: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xe2 in position 18: ordinal not in range(128) (file "/home/jenni/jenni/modules/weather.py", line 415, in f_weather)
<skellat> yano!
<yano> i know...
<yano> utf-8 decided to just stop working in python
<yano> python 2.7.3
<skellat> Hunh
<yano> about a dozen or so modules just stopped working
<yano> i have no idea what the hell changed
<skellat> Is this a regression caused by an update or did a gremlin enter the orchestration pit?
<yano> afaik, no updates
<yano> and this is effecting stuff i haven't changed
<yano> i've even reverted the git repo
<yano> and it still doesn't work
<yano> one last idea
<yano> if this doesn't work, i don't know what else to try
<skellat> .wx 89015
<yano> she'll be lagging for a little bit
<skellat> Okay
<yano> she is in 50+ channels
<skellat> :-)
<jenni> IOError: [Errno socket error] [Errno 1] _ssl.c:504: error:140770FC:SSL routines:SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:unknown protocol (file "/usr/lib/python2.7/ssl.py", line 305, in do_handshake)
<yano> .wx 89015
<jenni> Clear ☼, 93.2°F (34°C), 29.57in (998mb), Moderate breeze 12kt (↑) - KLAS 01:56Z
<yano> seriously
<skellat> Well, that is for metro Las Vegas
<skellat> .wx 44005
<jenni> IOError: [Errno socket error] [Errno 1] _ssl.c:504: error:140770FC:SSL routines:SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:unknown protocol (file "/usr/lib/python2.7/ssl.py", line 305, in do_handshake)
<yano> i found the problem
<yano> lemme fix the ssl stuff
<skellat> Okay
<yano> jenni: reload weather
<jenni> yano: <module 'weather' from '/home/jenni/jenni/modules/weather.py'> (version: 2013-09-18 02:46:18)
<yano> .wx 43210
<jenni> Cloudy, 62.6°F (17°C), 30.22in (1020mb), Light breeze 4kt (↑) - KCMH 01:51Z
<skellat> .wx 44005
<jenni> Clear ☼, 50.0°F (10°C), 30.28in (1022mb), Light breeze 4kt (↑) - KYNG 01:51Z
<yano> \o/
<skellat> Boom.  There is a blog post that should show up on planet.u.c eventually: http://erielookingproductions.info/ubuntu/2013/09/44-mid-september-leader-notes/
<jenni> [ Mid-September Leader Notes ] - https://j.mp/1f3TnUX
<Unit193> Temp: 54 F (12 C) ~ Clear ~ Humidity: 80% ~ Observed: Tue 17, 22:52
<skellat> Mooo....
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-09-19
<Unit193> canthus13: You find the cherokee group on Google?
<canthus13> Nope.
<canthus13> never looked.
<canthus13> Got Nagios working on it, though.
<Unit193> Alrighty.  I use that one, but I built a package for 1.2.103.
<thafreak> nginx
<Unit193> At least I'm not going with apache. :D
<canthus13> Unit193: Heh. Cherokee wasn't THAT difficult to get nagios working under, except for the fact that it doesn't include htpasswd. :/
<Unit193> Yeah, it comes in apache2-utils.
<Unit193> And was more thinking that the channel is pretty inactive. :P
<canthus13> Unit193: I'm really getting annoyed with the crappy documentation for nagios.  I can't find anything that really tells me how to talk to the NRPE plugins on other machines. :/
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-09-20
<skellat> Well, this something for folks to play with: http://gopherpedia.com/
<jenni> [ gopherpedia.com ] - https://j.mp/1eWAndv
<skellat> It is also addressable at gopher://gopherpedia.com
<skellat> .wx 44004
<jenni> Cover: Cloudy, Temp: 15°C, Dew Point: 14°C, Pressure: 1018mb, Wind: Light breeze 6kt (↑) - LFRS 03:00Z
<skellat> That's wrong Jenni
<drkokandy> bad jenni
<skellat> .wx KHZY
<jenni> Cover: Clear ☼, Temp: 62.6°F (17°C), Dew Point: 60.8°F (16°C), Pressure: 30.04in (1014mb), Condition: Shallow Fog, Mist, Wind: Light breeze 4kt (↑) - KYNG, 02:51Z
<skellat> Slightly more realistic
<skellat> Even though the data is from Youngstown instead of Ashtabula
<skellat> .wx KCLE
<jenni> Cover: Scattered, Temp: 69.8°F (21°C), Dew Point: 62.6°F (17°C), Pressure: 30.02in (1013mb), Wind: Gentle breeze 10kt (↑) - KCLE 02:51Z
 * skellat is listening to Nerdist 409 -- http://www.nerdist.com/2013/09/nerdist-podcast-jonah-ray-donovan/
<jenni> [ Nerdist Podcast: Jonah Ray Donovan « Nerdist ] - https://j.mp/19j2GeL
 * drkokandy is trying to figure out why drupal keeps sending itself email
<drkokandy> fixed
<drkokandy> bedtime
<Unit193> paultag: http://imgur.com/gallery/XvT2G
<jenni> [ How to speak Boston - Imgur ] - https://j.mp/1eXaEBG
<paultag> Unit193: hahaha
<paultag> so true
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-09-22
<paultag> BiosElement - where did he go
<canthus13> I wish I could find SNMP documentation for a deskjet 3050...
 * canthus13 has nagios up and running on his network, and everything but MRTG graphing and printer status working.
<biophoton> anyone have nexus 4 or something?
<biophoton> runing ubuntu?
<paultag> I have a Nexus 4 or something
<paultag> but not running Ubuntu
<paultag> I'd prefer to make phonecalls :3
 * canthus13 has a motorola photon not running ubuntu..
<biophoton> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArLs7UPtu-hJdDZDNWliMmV1YUJ3Zk1pQlpDdGp4VFE#gid=0
<canthus13> but I might install it once I get a new phone.
<jenni> [ Cookies required ] - https://j.mp/1dBGobd
<biophoton> that link says phone calls will work, paultag
<paultag> heh
<biophoton> why the 'heh' ?
<biophoton> i'm new and never had a phone and i would like to buy one that works with ubuntu
<paultag> perhaps there's some Ubuntu phone channel somewhere
<belkinsa> Ask in #ubuntu channel first?
<biophoton> yes, in #ubuntu-touch
<biophoton> i'm asking there too
<biophoton> but they are in UK
<biophoton> i was hoping to hear more stateside stories
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-09-15
<PCLine_> HELLO EVERYONE
<PCLine_> Sorry - Did not notice Caps on.
<skellat> ydwoH
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-09-16
<PCLine_> Hello skellat
<Unit193> Howdy, PCLine_.
<PCLine_> HexChat must not like backward words!  It didnt warn me that something was typed!
<PCLine_> Hello Unit193
<Unit193> Hah, nice.
<PCLine_> Oh I am tired of working in Excel and not Ubuntu and all the new stuff I have loaded!
<Unit193> Fun stuff?
<PCLine_> Yes - I now have Menus on all Versions and working on moving everything to XLA files.
<skellat> belkinsa, jrgifford_, Unit193: There is apparently a partial recall in play of agency staff at work with report date of October 6th.  I may get recalled to duty but also might not.  I shall advise.
<belkinsa> skellat, thanks for the heads u.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-09-17
<andygraybeal> vacation at my house this weekend
<andygraybeal> i live in the sticks
<andygraybeal> you city folk would like it
<Unit193> andygraybeal: Shootin'?
<andygraybeal> it's dove hunting
<andygraybeal> i can't afford any shot.. but you can bring your own
<andygraybeal> i'm very poor right now
<Unit193> Oh.
<andygraybeal> i live in the outskirts of  coolville ohio
<andygraybeal> i might have some shot
<Unit193> I'm in a city, but at least it's a smaller city.
<andygraybeal> but i'm going to be mowing this weekend
<Unit193> Nice being not too far from the store and stuff, but I'm not fond of people.
<andygraybeal> i got to mow my place before it gets all fallen over.
<Unit193> Yeeah, I need to get at least another one in. >_<
<andygraybeal> yea, come down and shoot.. you hva my permission, to shoot at doves
<Unit193> Normally do targets, but yeah I don't like birds, could do that. :P
<andygraybeal> yea you have to collect them though.. if you don't like'em eating.. i'll dress'em and eat'em
<Unit193> I'd give 'em a try.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-09-18
<andygraybeal_> anyone hiring: https://knivesandchives.com/andy/resume
<jenni> [ Resume | Andy Graybeal ] - https://j.mp/1uLd5fj
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-09-19
<PCLine_> Hello
<PCLine_> everyone.
<Unit193> Howdy.
<jenni> Unit193, And you can't talk
<Unit193> Alright.
<PCLine_> Should I be afraid of talking in here also?
 * skellat **SMACKS** jenni for being a bad bot
<Unit193> Oh jenni, you're such a baaaad bot. ;)
<skellat> Unit193: Given any thought to the proposed slice and dice to further refine and localize things in the state?
<Unit193> I had certain words in relation to that, but I filed them in /dev/null for now.
<skellat> I imagine they were along the lines, run through a G-rated filter, of: "Why bother?"
<Unit193> Meh.  So, this sounds like ReLoCos again, except rather than it being something where you report back to the Ohio lead, you have to basically form your own LoCo, including talking to Canonical.  So, further splitting up the low in number group, and seems to generally put more work for each "ReLoCo".  No?
<skellat> Unit193: I was out-voted and it was what LoCo Council offered as an alternate option to a single all-state organization paradigm
<skellat> My choice was to let a LoCo be whatever size it naturally stays coherent at and judge its continuing existence by its ability to be active
<skellat> You do have one part wrong
<skellat> Instead of there being a solo lead
<skellat> The leaders of the sub-state groups would work together as Council of Ubuntu Ohio and they would interact with Canonical on behalf of the whole state
<skellat> ~ubuntu-us-ohio would remain as the umbrella but the only members would be the subordinate team formations and the resultant council of leaders across the state
<skellat> Somehow Brazil has made it work for several years and a majority of LoCo Council has commended it to all LoCo groups as an option
<Unit193> Ah, that was how it used to be, report back to the lead, be it the Ohio council or Ohio Lead.  I see.  So, mandated council but ReLoCos optional (which could be run by different people than council)?
<skellat> If you have ReLoCos, the head of each ReLoCo is a member of the Council
<skellat> And that mandated Council would run the show on a cooperative basis
<skellat> In terms of external relations
<skellat> The Latin American contingent wrote this up so the English is messy
<skellat> The easiest way to look at it by analogy is to divide Ohio akin to State Senate districts
<skellat> Each State Senator leads in their district in that area's activities for Ubuntu
<skellat> Together they form the State Senate which looks at things from the state-wide perspective and in talking to LoCo Council, Community Council, and Canonical
<skellat> Does that sound easier than what my Paraguayan colleague Pablo Rubianes posted in explanation of this?
<Unit193> Well, difference is also in the policy and what we'll try out as well.  Still not sure if splitting out into ReLoCos is warranted, but perhaps a better idea of what we may be trying for.
<skellat> I'm thinking localism is key
<skellat> I'm pretty sure that, regardless of how the Scottish Referendum goes, my UK counterpart Alan Bell may have to take a hard look at this too once the results come in
<Unit193> But right now, the most active people aren't really close to each other, so keeping it as a whole keeps them together.
<skellat> I know
<skellat> That's the risk
<skellat> Hoping that our most active folks can act as kernels to spin up activity in more local areas around them
 * skellat recognizes that not all policy ideas are good ones
<Unit193> Indeed not.  I like how Debian makes them better.  Takes generally accepted ideas that are good.
<Unit193> (Basically.)
<skellat> And that's why you are the most excellent Xubuntu Debian Liaison
<Unit193> Hah, and I don't actually do *that* much in Debian. :P
<Unit193> But, thanks.
<skellat> No problem
<skellat> I gotta finish up as I have a big drive down to Youngstown in the morning to escort my sister to an appointment with a state agency
<skellat> Have a good night
<Unit193> G'night.  Hrm, and seems the only one in this area I know of, doesn't stop by here anymore. :/
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-09-20
<Unit193> PCLine_: Heh, nah.  Just someone messing with me. :)
<skellat> .wx kbys
<jenni> Cover: Clear, Temp: 87.3°F (30.7°C), Dew Point: 44.2°F (6.8°C), Humidity: 22%, Apparent Temp: 84.0°F (28.9°C), Pressure: 29.82in (1009.92mb), Condition: Clear Day, Wind: Gentle breeze 7.1mph (11.5kmh) (↘) - Bicycle Lake Army Airfield, California, United States (Powered by Forecast, forecast.io)
<skellat> .wx kely
<jenni> Cover: Clear, Temp: 73.0°F (22.8°C), Dew Point: 65.5°F (18.6°C), Humidity: 77%, Apparent Temp: 73.0°F (22.8°C), Pressure: 30.02in (1016.58mb), Condition: Clear Night, Wind: Fresh breeze 16.4mph (26.4kmh) (↘) - Lat: -12.15, Long: 49.3833333 (Powered by Forecast, forecast.io)
<skellat> .wx khzy
<jenni> Cover: Clear, Temp: 49.3°F (9.6°C), Dew Point: 20.1°F (-6.6°C), Humidity: 31%, Apparent Temp: 49.3°F (9.6°C), Pressure: 29.96in (1014.72mb), Condition: Clear Night, Wind: Calm 0.4mph (0.6kmh) (←) - Lat: 35.029472, Long: 63.176245 (Powered by Forecast, forecast.io)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-09-21
<skellat> .wx kbys
<jenni> Cover: Clear, Temp: 82.8°F (28.2°C), Dew Point: 48.6°F (9.2°C), Humidity: 30%, Apparent Temp: 81.1°F (27.3°C), Pressure: 29.77in (1008.03mb), Condition: Rain, Wind: Light air 2.3mph (3.7kmh) (↘) - Bicycle Lake Army Airfield, California, United States (Powered by Forecast, forecast.io)
<skellat> .wx kppg
<jenni> No information obtained from forecast.io for the given location: ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?,
<skellat> Hunh, let's see if we can try that from a different angle
<skellat> .wx 96799
<jenni> Cover: Overcast, Temp: 83.6°F (28.7°C), Dew Point: 76.2°F (24.6°C), Humidity: 78%, Apparent Temp: 92.4°F (33.6°C), Pressure: 29.84in (1010.35mb), Condition: Partly Cloudy Day, Wind: Moderate breeze 13.9mph (22.3kmh) (→) - Pago Pago, As, American Samoa (Powered by Forecast, forecast.io)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-09-14
<Unit193> http://discourse.ubuntu.com/c/local-teams/ubuntu-ohio is so active. :D
<jenni> [ Ubuntu Ohio Topics - Ubuntu Discourse ] - https://j.mp/1NzVK4W
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-09-15
<thafreak> i didn't even know about that discourse site
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-09-17
<jrgifford> Unit193: yeah, i come here often.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-09-18
<Unit193> jrgifford: You're alive!
<jrgifford> Yup
<jrgifford> Reports of my death are greatly exaggerated
<Unit193> My Jello isn't done. :(
<Unit193> It's kind of too late for coffee, but I'd make an exception.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-09-20
<PCLine__> Good evening everuone.
<Unit193> Howdy.
<PCLine__> Hello Unit193
<PCLine__> Hows things with you?
<Unit193> Alive I believe.
<PCLine__> I would agree to that since you are typing!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-09-19
<thafreak> I'll likely be there...at OLF that is
<belkinsa> Maybe we can meet up somewhere on that Friday.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-09-21
<yano> http://radio.wosu.org/post/columbus-city-council-take-public-comment-police-body-cameras
<jenni> [ Columbus City Council To Take Public Comment On Police Body Cameras | WOSU Radio ] - https://bit.ly/2dgxaYu
<yano> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.fireball
<jenni> [ Google Allo – Android-Apps auf Google Play ] - https://bit.ly/1XArquN
<yano> http://taxfoundation.org/sites/taxfoundation.org/files/docs/%24100%20Map-state-01.png
<jenni> https://bit.ly/2dh5uCV
<yano> https://irssi.org/2016/09/21/irssi-0.8.20-released/
<jenni> [ Irssi 0.8.20 Released ] - https://bit.ly/2dhUogG
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-09-22
<yano> https://allo.google.com/
<jenni> [ Google Allo - A smart messaging app ] - https://allo.google.com
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-09-21
 * thafreak finally registered for OLF :)
<dzho> well played
 * dzho isn't signed up yet
<thafreak> dzho: you planning on making an appearance this year?
<dzho> thafreak: 60/40 in favor at this point.
<dzho> I really loved going to fsoss and cposc also has a lot of appeal, and doing 3 in one season seems like a lot.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-09-18
<yano> Last day to update your voter registration in Ohio is October 5th, 2018, https://olvr.sos.state.oh.us/
<jenni> [ Ohio Online Voter Registration ] - https://olvr.sos.state.oh.us
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-09-21
<Unit193> Something so utterly shocking happened, the Browns won.
<yano> had the date wrong
<yano> Last day to update your voter registration in Ohio is Tuesday, October 9th, 2018, https://olvr.sos.state.oh.us/
<jenni> [ Ohio Online Voter Registration ] - https://olvr.sos.state.oh.us
